# Looking for a LCR project



## dannystruff (Feb 20, 2012)

This system will be a home theater workhorse and I will require something that can keep up with a single SI-18 HT subwoofer fed with 300W plate amp for now, upgrading to a crown or behringer amp and minidsp for EQ as funds allow. The room is half of a basement which is closed off with a door and represents a volume of <2000 ft³. My receiver is a Denon avr-1712 with Audyssey MultEQ XT. As far as I know all 4 ohm designs should be avoided with this receiver. The rears will be a pair of sealed Tritrix mtm's for now.
My biggest concerns are timbre matching across LCR channels, clear midrange, and good dynamics. I don't always listen at reference levels and I would say most of the time I stay around -10db but when I do decide to push things I don't like to find too much lacking and I don't like distortion.

These are the main criteria:

Friendly with my Denon avr-1712 (125WPC @ 6ohms)


Matching Center Channel with appropriate crossover network, though vertical designs are acceptable up to 12" tall.


Speakers can be placed with baffles 20"-26" from front wall and about 10 feet from the main listening position. 


Extension: Speakers will be crossed over to a sub around 80hz so extension much below this will become redundant


Max SPL ~ 105db peaks however this is more of a goal than a requirement


 MTM, TM, or small 3-Way designs are being considered preferably sealed and L/R will be stand mounted with the Center sitting below the TV on a glass entertainment center shelf.

It seems like I have been through every DIY design database or listing on the planet and can't seem to find exactly what I'm looking for. I was really digging the Statement monitors / Center Channel but I don't think they would get along with my receiver. Same story with the Nat P's and most of the MTM's I have looked at. The two designs that I have seen that seem to fit the bill are the Aviatrix and the SR-71 with lunchmoneys SR-71 inspired CC using the same drivers and modified crossover network. The Tritrix were my first project and I have been really pleased with them thus far. I'm looking for something with a little more definition and clarity, especially in the midrange. Also I would like them to get a bit louder without sounding like they're being pushed too hard. I have looked a little into some 8"woofer/compression driver waveguide designs on diysoundgroup and they are intriguing to me especially the Alpha 8 Minion, I know they would be capable of playing at the levels I want without distortion. The big problem there is that the center channel wont fit under the tv and I don't think it would like being on its side. I could potentially mount it above the TV but we have a drop ceiling and only a small space behind the tv to the wall, so this would require some very creative mounting. If you have a suggestion for something that seems to fit feel free to throw it out there.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Before you completely discount 4 ohm speakers, read this.
http://www.audioholics.com/education/amplifier-technology/impedance-selector-switch-1

My LCR is NatPs with a Modula MTM CC, all 4 ohm or less, and I have no issues driving them with an old Pioneer AVR. In general, any speaker with dual drivers will have 8 ohm drivers in parallel, making them 4 ohms. Tritrix is the exception, as it uses dual 4 ohm drivers in series for 8 ohm. 

Series drivers is what to look for in an 8 ohm MTM... Aviatrix is parallel drivers. Try this if Aviatrix looks good. Both are full families with CC and on-wall variants. 
http://www.htguide.com/forum/showth...tecerocero-Project!-ND140-BC25SC06-MTM-amp-TM

SR71 is a very well respected speaker, and a good fit if SQ were top priority. There are a number of good 3-ways too, but it's hard to beat the +6dB bump in voltage sensitivity you get from dual drivers in parallel...

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you checked out the Meniscus kits yet?


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Jim, I hadn't seen Meniscus before, that's a serious wealth of ready-to-assemble kits! Thanks for pointing that one out.

Danny, I think (and I might be wrong here) that the impedance ratings are sort of a loose guideline since impedance varies with frequency, etc. Basically I take it to say "you can run 4 ohm speakers, just be careful, don't crank the volume, and don't expect the world".


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

NatP, Zaph ZDT3.5, or mini statements would all be awesome and have lots of plans.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Give a thought to running without a center channel (doing it "phantom"). I was highly skeptical, even after experts and experienced user accounts of going without. I'm currently doing so as I find time to finish my center channel (4Pi speakers). I've got to tell you that these speakers sound so amazing and the center channel dialog is dead on. I feel like I should have heeded the words of wisdom and designed my room without a center channel. It is that good. I certainly couldn't do this with the Klipsch RF-82's I had before, or any other store bought speaker I've had (low end consumer stuff). The difference is that these kits are so much higher quality than you would get from a mass market speaker purchase of comparable price. Personally, I would pick the kit you are most fond of and build two channels. See how it goes and I bet you will be impressed.


----------



## dannystruff (Feb 20, 2012)

It's funny you should mention the 4 pi's and phantom center because I'm now leaning towards the seos kits on diysoundgroup. I plan to cross fire the mains and see how that works to get me the phantom center across my listening area. I've all but decided on the fusion 10 max with the precut baffles and all. As a plus if I'm extra lazy I can get the flat packs for the cabinets too. This kit uses the same woofer as the CHT SHO-10 which seems to be highly regarded for home theater and the CD and waveguide seem to get great results as well. I initially discounted these designs because of their size as well as the difficulty for the center channel placement. I've been listening to my system with the center turned off for a while to try out such a setup, and as long as I'm in the sweet spot the results are fantastic unless I move a seat to either side. Hopefully this window will become much wider with the fusions, and if it does I'll be good to go for front stage. If I cant live without the dedicated center I have figured out a way to mount one above the TV. Does anyone have any experience with this particular design (the fusion-10 max) or anything comparable? Feel free to either confirm my decision or try to talk me out of it.


----------

